# Most adorable sheep ever.



## GLENMAR (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## babsbag (Jun 26, 2015)

Agree, they are adorable but I believe that there are none in the US.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 26, 2015)

You are right. I checked. They look like toys. Someone bring them here!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't really do sheep but these are so cute!
 I want them to be cuddly but I bet they are like most other sheep...  "don't touch me" 



Get those horns off first. Look at those faces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 26, 2015)

What are these fluffy little creatures????     And why do we not have access to them????

They look very frou frou.... just my kind of farm animal......


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 27, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I don't really do sheep but these are so cute!
> I want them to be cuddly but I bet they are like most other sheep...  "don't touch me"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 27, 2015)

Valais Blacknose sheep. They are from Switzerland. There are none over here.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Bossroo (Jun 27, 2015)

They may be cute to some but from the economic point of view ...  money down the drain as a viable income source for a working farm.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 27, 2015)

@Bossroo   If I could have a pair and sell the offspring for what it costs me to keep two sheep, or even if I lost a little money in the deal, eye candy goes a long ways to making my days a little brighter. Unless they have mean and nasty temperaments sometimes a smile is worth more than $$$ .  They are raised for meat and wool so might not be a losing proposition in the first place.  

All work and no play...makes boring people that never laugh or smile.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 27, 2015)

GLENMAR said:


> Valais Blacknose sheep. They are from Switzerland. There are none over here.



I understand that there is a page on Facebook where you can sign a petition to try and get them imported to Wyoming. I guess that Scrapies is a concern, not sure why those sheep more than other animals but I haven't really researched it.

If the come to US some serious line breeding will probably destroy them so maybe they should just stay in Switzerland and be cute and healthy.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll bet the would sell well over here. They are a rare heritage breed. Some people like rare livestock.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd get them because they are fluffy and freaking adorable and cute.


Some purchases don't have to make sense.... I mean look at most men...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Super cute


----------

